

Using Starbucks As Your Office? Here Are Some Tips From Om Malik - hshah
http://gigaom.com/2010/07/01/using-starbucks-as-your-office-here-are-some-tips/

======
bkudria
I would love to see an actual business modeled after The Black Danube, in
Robin Sloan's novella _Annabel Scheme_ : <http://robinsloan.com/annabel-
scheme> (Read the whole thing, it's an awesome story)

Directly from the book (don't worry, it's CC):

\-----

They showed me a coffee shop stretched out to warehouse scale. There was a
long, foreshortened espresso counter up front. The rest of the concrete floor
was dotted with wooden tables, dozens of them, all different shapes, spaced
evenly through the field of gray. Every single one was occupied. Men in shiny
suits and long coats—one in white New Fleet livery—milled from table to table
like customers at a flea market.

 _[...]_

All of the tables at this coffee shop were reserved for new internet
companies. The price was a nine percent stake in your new venture, but you’d
happily give nineteen or ninety-nine. With a table, you got, in addition to
the simple, precious space: a thick, luxurious fiber-optic connection to the
internet; a server or two or sixteen in the data center next door; and, most
important by far, the attention of Octav Erdos.

I saw him at a table near the front. He was tall and wide, bald, wearing gray
overalls. He could have been an auto mechanic. He was blustering at the
semicircle of skinny faces around the table, tracing his fingers in little
spirals, drawing something in the air. Everyone was nodding.

Octav was more than an espresso impresario. He was also the director of Black
Danube Ventures, and he spent every waking hour of every day here in his
camouflaged incubator, migrating from table to table, advising, cajoling,
berating. Sometimes even coding. When you got a table, you held on to it. You
crowded as many people around it as you could. You took shifts in sleeping
bags. And you subsisted on Octav’s pitch-black brew.

When a company got sold, or graduated into an office of its own, Octav
ceremonially smashed an espresso cup across its table. The dinged-up, dark-
brown tables were the lucky ones.

\-----

The story is set, of course, in San Francisco.

------
towndrunk
Some pretty obvious tips there. Does this really warrant a whole blog post and
then to post it as news here? Come on!

------
Tiomaidh
Just use a public library. Most have free wifi, almost complete quiet, large
tables with quality chairs, and--best of all--nobody cares if you're there for
8 hours without giving up a penny.

------
pasbesoin
Three drinks plus tipping up to $10, per day, is very roughly $300 - $600 per
month. It may or may not work for you, but it is not a trivial expense.

